# Looking for help on my puppy's bloodlines...



## BrettH97 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just got a blue pit pup from a friend and I am trying to find some info about his bloodlines. The sire is Greyline and the dam is Bone Crusher/Gator Mouth. I was wondering if anyone had some history or info on any of the bloodlines, it's hard to find a fairly unified opinion of these lines from what looking I've done. He is just going to be a family dog, not looking to work or show him, I just think it's important to know where he comes from. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not a fan of those lines but the best way to research them is to do a search with yahoo or goggle.


----------

